# FANTASY TdF VELOGAMES



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

hi all,
i started a velogames mini-league for rbr:

League Name:	roadbikereview
League Code: 01014736

please join the league, its open now! :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Beat me by 13 minutes.

In like flynn. n00bSauce FTW!


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

we should come up with a prize


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

OK, I'm in. iliveonnitro is the team name.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

joined the league as Sasquatch. thanks guys


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

After some sponsorship debacles, the team Wankermobile which podiumed during the fantasy Giro, is now team Thunderthighs. New kits on Thursday. 

looks like Loudog is back with his lethal two-team approach...


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

i think this event will be closer than the giro. i imagine most everyone are picking contador & cavendish - both should win several stages. picking heavily from astana and highroad should yield good results.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

bump baby bump. we need more people! come join, its fun!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

2 teams? Maybe I should register another team...


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

In as STOMP


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm in, team name: Aching Legs


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

loudog said:


> i think this event will be closer than the giro. i imagine most everyone are picking contador & cavendish - both should win several stages. picking heavily from astana and highroad should yield good results.


Contador might win this tour winning no stages. There are so few mountain stages that you might see some guys lag back so they are allowed to gap the field on the 3 mountain finishes they do actually have in this so called Grand Tour. 

With Conty at 26 you pretty much can't go with Cavendish and expect to get points anywhere else. I'm skipping Conty hoping that he just doesn't have it this time out. Probably stupid, but this is for pride.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

thing is that you get points for other than first place so not taking conty will probably hurt. then again compensating with cav alone may be better after all.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

also, despite what others say i think the course favors armstrong. he will get stronger as the race goes on (like in the giro) and the last week will give him mountain stages where he can pull away.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

getting quite a few people in the mini-league... very cool.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll join tomorrow (fri) when I have time.....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I have no shame.

I'm in with The Lost Vikings!


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in as Rusty Chain. After my last place finish in the Giro, i had to change something.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Is there a link or is it too late? I can't find it at velonews:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Kram said:


> Is there a link or is it too late? I can't find it at velonews:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


www.velogames.com.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

velogames is different than velonews.

http://velogames.com/

I think you only have until like 5pm today, in whatever timezone they are in.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

In on the velogames. Still need to do the velonews.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Duh. No velonews. In velogames as "Marvin's Marauders".


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

up to 39 teams. get your pics in before its too late.


----------



## Cross Chained (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in the league as Jaenelle. But how do you see who everyone else picked for their teams? A league is neat, but would be cooler if you could see what other people picked.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Cross Chained said:


> I'm in the league as Jaenelle. But how do you see who everyone else picked for their teams? A league is neat, but would be cooler if you could see what other people picked.


iirc, last year you couldn't view other people's picks until after the first stage's results were posted.

Maybe before tonight we can view other picks.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

So ummm... why no scores? I have Wiggins too, not a bad performer for a measly 6 points!


----------



## athletic91 (May 28, 2009)

scores not yet updated after stage 1? still seeing everyone at zero


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Stage 2 is over and still no scores... I officially call this velogames site the suck! Couldn't we have done this on versus?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

they always start slow with the scoring. The weekend scoring is always slow. They go back and hand grade a lot of the support elements and aggressive elements to the scoring. Though no reason why the first day should be hard to do at all.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

DrSmile said:


> Stage 2 is over and still no scores... I officially call this velogames site the suck! Couldn't we have done this on versus?


we still can, just set it up. velogames isn't some large site with a lot of people behind it.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, now let's assess and moan about our riders.

Cancellara = good. very good. I've been quite pleased with him.

I am regretting though, basically trading out Cavendish for Menchov. Menchov hasn't done anything. Not just from a fantasy standpoint, but from a 'didn't he just win the Giro?' standpoint. Ah well. 

Tony Martin has been one of the best bang for your buck riders, glad I chose him.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Cancellara ftw. I'm sad I didn't pick Martin like I should have. He didn't seem like he would do much this year.

Nibali will kick butt in a few days time.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

BAM! I'm winning!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

final scores are up.

Congrats to Nitro.

I got second, making it second in all 4 competitions I've done between the Giro and Tour


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

here are the final scores..i made number 8.

1 iliveonnitro James Pradun 5332 
2 Thunderthighs Jacob 5129 
3 Team Epoh Conta Doper 5115 
4 Team NoSkillz Cody 4983 
5 GHM MByington 4959 
6 Disco Postana Steve Chisholm 4902 
7 Wild Dawgs jackedup 4869 
8 Zone 5 All the Time Raymond 4856 
9 EPO Warriors Burgo 4840 
10 Aching Legs Jeffrey Gaither 4771 
11 contador counts loudog 4764 
12 Team Cadence 210 F Snow 4761 
13 Atlantics laport 4739 
14 Team Fleur-de-Lis Andrew Brough 4711 
15 Sex Panther by Odeon Melissa 4654 
16 Frith Frith 4456 
17 The Gladiators Maximus 4433 
18 The Caribou Flyers Jaenelle 4281 
19 Dropers DrSmile 4259 
20 Fourth Wave James 4242 
21 Marvin's Marauders Mark Wanco 4183 
22 STOMP Matt D 4018 
23 The Lost Vikings Lost Viking 4004 
24 athletic91 matthew 3887 
25 n00bSauce Rob Manning 3733 
26 spandexchaps Mike 3733 
27 No Names alabamatie 3670 
28 The Oil Changers culdeus 3613 
29 SuperRecord Eric 3598 
30 high life with highroad loudog3 3573 
31 Team Fleur-de-Lis Andrew Brough 3543 
32 Tighty Whities Travis 3452 
33 thebadger Jim 3446 
34 The Wrath of Khan GK 3434 
35 Squadra Braynard John Braynard 3418 
36 Wait For No-one waitforme 3304 
37 The Saddle Sores MoonMoth 3214 
38 Rusty Chain Rusty Broussard 3164 
39 Manchester Mudcats harlond 3147 
40 HUP HUP Baby! Mark Wanco 3138 
41 lethal lance loudog2 3037 
42 Manchester Mudcats2 harlond2 1478


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

With 39th AND 42nd, I rule! :thumbsup: 

Man, that last place team is epicly bad, thanks to Cadel, Menchov, and Sastre. :blush2:


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Wooo! Domination!

I had a damn good pick, too. I don't know how I'm only ranked 400 out of 5000 in the overall.

6/9 of my riders won stages: Contador, Garate, Cavendish, Cacellara, Sorensen, Sanchez. Only Nibali, Chavanel, and Zubeldia didn't. Some people must have gotten really lucky with random stage winners.

Alberto CONTADOR AST	26	1716
Vincenzo NIBALI	LIQ	12	598
Juan Manuel GARATE	RAB	6	189
Chris Anker SORENSEN	SAX	6	107
Mark CAVENDISH	THR	20	1312
Fabian CANCELLARA	SAX	8	628
Luis Leon SANCHEZ	GCE	8	314
Sylvain CHAVANEL	QST	8	228
Haimar ZUBELDIA	AST	6	240
5332


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

As in real life cycling... I finished in the middle of the pack :/


----------

